
Show HN: Log Stuff, from the command line or anywhere - _ao789
https://logstuff.statvoo.com/
======
_ao789
Follow up over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11408983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11408983)

------
_ao789
A simple way of logging errors and request/response data from
servers/application when you don't have a database and want to see results
immediately.

------
diegorbaquero
I had this exact same idea but using API keys and socket.io

jQuery is old :p

Nice job!

~~~
_ao789
If you use it, I'll improve it ;)

------
mklopets
This is really neat!

